#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Electrical Design Spreadsheets

## shakmed

Hi friends !!

I am here again to gift you useful educational material from my spreadsheets collection arranged from various websites and sources. In Design Spreadsheet collection series this time it is - *Electrical Design Spreadsheets*. The identities of original makers of these design sheets are not deleted in order to salute and acknowledge their real labour for making these.
_
_Here is the list of contents : *(Total size 0.438 MB)

*01_Basic Electrical Calculations.xls
02_Voltage Drop Calculator.xls
03_Capacitor kVAR Calculator.xls
04_T310-16 Conductor Size Calculation_Newton.xls
05_Short-Circuit Calculator_v7.1.xls
06_3-Phase Calculator.xls
07_Touch Potential 2-Wire Circuit.xls
08_Touch Potential 3-Wire Circuit.xls
09_Transmission Line Calculator.xls
10_NFPA 70E_ARC Calculator.xls
11_Residential Load Calculation.xls
12_Household Power Consumption.xls
13_Yacht Load Calculation.xls
14_PCB Thermal Copper Area 3.xls
15_Layer Stack Planning Calculator.xls
16_Trace Width Based on Power.xls

And here is the link :

*Electrical Design Spreadsheets
***[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please don't forget to read all the sheets in a single workbook.

_Friends !!! Besides above Excel sheets, a lot of Electrical calculations are available online also which are very much useful and impressive. A brief introduction of those Electrical online web calculators with its hyperlinks are compiled in a word file which is attached with this post. Hope you will enjoy those online calculators equally._
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Here are the links of other Engineering Disciplines Design Spreadsheets  also, for those who are interested in  :

Process Design Spreadsheets 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets  


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Piping Design Spreadsheets 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Civil Design Spreadsheets  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and Mechanical Design Spreadsheets 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Readers are requested to add more in all of the above threads and feel the enjoyment of sharing ... Take care and share !!! See More: Electrical Design Spreadsheets

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## ekoageng

i need many kind electrical software

----------


## everydaylife09

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shakmed

> i need many kind electrical software



Dear ekoageng !!! I could have helped more if you are clear yourself in your mind what you want?

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## casaouis02

Merci

----------


## jiguparmar

Good..I would like to share more Excel Base tools for Electrical Engineering.

Download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AmirElectric

thanks

----------


## sportynumair

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Pandya rupesh

pls give me the all switchgear related software on pandyarupesh@yahoo.com

----------


## chad1956

links not working. can you please send to srichemcon@gmail.com please.


thanks in advanceSee More: Electrical Design Spreadsheets

----------


## cytech

Hi, Jiguparmar

Please share Excel Base tools for EE, Thanks a lot.

Regards
Cy

----------


## Alternsti

Link not working.  Please update.

----------


## udeemeesuk

please upload or send to my Email address: udeemeesuk@gmail.com
Regards,

----------


## shakmed

Dear Friends !!!

Tks for pointing it out for non-working links. Here are the fresh links which were actually posted long back at post #15 of the link which I am following regularly :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I dunno how two links of my same post exist. May be an exercise for forum moderators who constantly keep vigil on the posts traffic !!!!

And sorry to the mail seekers. I am not in sending business. You have to download from these two links which are still working.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arun25hyd

Thanks Dear

----------


## harnesh

Hello,

The links are dead. Could anyone of u assist in re-uploading it. Thanking you guys so much

----------


## shakmed

> Hello,
> 
> The links are dead. Could anyone of u assist in re-uploading it. Thanking you guys so much



4shared link as per post #17 is still functional.

----------


## arun25hyd

KIndly download from new working thread **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

Dear All !!

This thread is no more supported as repeated one. Pl go through all the latest _4shared_ and _Google Drive_ links of my series of spreadsheets as below. You can visit all disciplines' spreadsheets in following links :

*Process Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Piping Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Civil Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Mechanical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Electrical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Other important Instrumentation Books Links :

*Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/ H.B.Williams
Vol. 1/ 2/ 3*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy sharing !!

----------

